# Flip it?



## inkjunkie (Mar 5, 2015)

Smoked 5 pounds of Monterrey Jack a few days ago. Used the BGE. Cleaned out all of the chunks and ash. Filled up half of the AMNPS with pellets and got it burning. Put it on the bottom of the egg, under the charcoal grate. Egg temperature never moved. Did not get it wrapped for a few days. Could not help nut notice that the bottom side of all the cheese had very little color change compared to the top. The cheese was on a Q-Matz. Should I have flipped the cheese? It will all be grated prior to its use...


----------



## cmayna (Mar 6, 2015)

I see no reason to flip unless you are after a certain visual thing.


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 6, 2015)

cmayna said:


> I see no reason to flip unless you are after a certain visual thing.


Thanks


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 7, 2015)

IJ, I never flip and it always tastes good !


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 9, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> IJ, I never flip and it always tastes good !


This was the fourth or fifth time I have smoked cheese. Have never flipped either but with the way the top absorber so much more smoke then the bottom it kinda makes you wonder. With us grating all of it suppose in the end it does not really matter.....but still wondering if it would be even more smokey. My wife loves the aroma/taste of the smoked cheese when she makes her rice.


----------



## dave17a (Mar 9, 2015)

Smoke is just rising through like a bad water leak. My assumption, not hanging around, all vents wide open.


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 9, 2015)

dave17a said:


> Smoke is just rising through like a bad water leak. My assumption, not hanging around, all vents wide open.


You are incorrect Sir. I used the BGE. Cleaned out all the chunks and the ash from under the charcoal grate. Loaded up the AMNPS with pellets and lit it. Put it in the bottom of the Egg, put the charcoal grate back in. Put the Daisy Wheel on the top and only had the tear drops opened up...so the smoke was hanging around awhile.


----------

